# Male or female?



## AmandaLynn (Jan 16, 2010)

So, I have four P. wahlbergiis, and they all appear to be the same gender. I've tried comparing them but they all look the same, so what I'm hoping someone could help me with, is to determine whether they are four males or four females.

















Thanks


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2010)

Those appear to be female. Are they all the same mantis, or are the 2nd and 3rd the same mantis at least? Do you have pics of all 4 to compare?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 16, 2010)

Female, huh? That's good, thanks  It is the same mantis in all three pics. I don't have photo's of the others just yet, but will try to get some up, if not tonight then tomorrow.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, here are a couple of photos of 2 of the other PW's, the third was content to sit at the bottom of his/her cup, so I didn't take it's picture  

1.






2.






All feed back is much appreciated. Let me know what ya think

Thanks, Amanda


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee (Jan 16, 2010)

AmandaLynn said:


> Well, here are a couple of photos of 2 of the other PW's, the third was content to sit at the bottom of his/her cup, so I didn't take it's picture  1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's female,too.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 16, 2010)

yep all female  the males will have 6 large central abdominal lobes, and a very small hook spike at the tip, as you can see in you pics yours have only 5. You can also use antenna length to sex these in pre sub, sub nymphs nymphs. males are a little longer but its only a viable way if you have a mixed bunch to compare.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 16, 2010)

They all look sub adult too and looking at the wing buds not far from the last moult. Good time to look for a male if you plan on breeding them


----------



## agent A (Jan 16, 2010)

mantisfart2 said:


> yep all female  the males will have 6 large central abdominal lobes, and a very small hook spike at the tip, as you can see in you pics yours have only 5. You can also use antenna length to sex these in pre sub, sub nymphs nymphs. males are a little longer but its only a viable way if you have a mixed bunch to compare.


thanks for the tip, I have 4 I need to sex!


----------



## Rick (Jan 16, 2010)

Those are all female. Last molt will be soon.


----------

